# Adopting a cat after the first adoption didn't work out



## Daisychain112 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi,

In September this year, my partner and I decided to adopt our first cat from a local rescue. We made it clear to the staff at the centre that we both work full time jobs and we are away from the house between 8:30 and 5:30 Monday to Friday, so we would need a relaxed, independent, adult cat. The staff at the rescue said that the cat we adopted was a very relaxed cat and she would happily do her own thing while we were away. So, we thought she was the perfect match and we adopted her once we passed the home check. We took time off work to settle her in and were so excited when we brought her home and we were surprised how quickly she settled (she didn't hide and she sat even sat on my partner's lap after a few hours). 

However, it became clear to us once we returned to work that she needed someone around for most of the day as she would cry all night and would not leave our side as soon as we came home. We felt that it was unfair to keep her alone for most of the day as she was obviously becoming distressed; she had started to mess in different areas of the house and was generally disinterested in her toys. 

We were really disappointed and upset because it was obvious that she wasn't the best match for us. I contacted the rescue centre who were really unhelpful and guilt tripped me when I said we thought it would be best if she returned to the centre to find a better match. I suggested that they ensure that she goes to a home where her new owners are around for most of the day, an elderly person or someone who works part time for example. Once they put her up on the website, I was disappointed to see that they hadn't taken my feedback on board at all, and instead suggested that we were to blame for her return. 

After this horrible experience, I've been put off adopting another cat because I'm afraid that this will happen again. Returning her was so upsetting and we don't think we could do that again, but we really would love a cat because our home feels incomplete without one. She was so loving and if one of us worked part time, we think it would have worked out ok. 

So, I'm not sure what to do, is it likely that the next cat would be the same? Were we just unlucky in our choice of rescue? Should we not adopt a cat due to our working hours? 

Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is taking on two cats feasible? If they’re already paired at a rescue that should help them settle and give each other company during the day.

I had two sisters as kittens and they were more than happy being left while we worked. However, they did have a cat flap and access outside during the day.

Unfortunately, there’s no way of knowing how a rehoming will turn out.


----------



## Daisychain112 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is taking on two cats feasible? If they're already paired at a rescue that should help them settle and give each other company during the day.
> 
> I had two sisters as kittens and they were more than happy being left while we worked. However, they did have a cat flap and access outside during the day.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no way of knowing how a rehoming will turn out.


Thanks for your reply. I don't think we can afford two cats at the moment, otherwise I would definitely adopt two.

Exactly, I would feel awful if the next one didn't work out either. It's a shame because I would really really love a pet cat!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

How long did you give her to settle?


----------



## Daisychain112 (Dec 5, 2019)

MilleD said:


> How long did you give her to settle?


Just over 3 weeks.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Daisychain112 -

I am sorry things didn't work out with your rescued cat.

Having only one cat and being out at work all day, means that a cat with a more independent temperament may suit your circumstances better. The cat you adopted sounds very sociable and probably quite needy of human companionship. In the Shelter she would have had other cats around her all day and humans around her for a good part of the day, so it might have been difficult for the Rescue staff to predict accurately how she would be in a domestic environment spending so much time alone.

A more independent cat would probably be fine with you being out all day as long as he/she got plenty of attention in the evenings. A cat flap would be essential for an only cat alone every day, so they could come and go as they pleased, and find their own entertainment outdoors. Otherwise being alone so much indoors could cause them to become withdrawn as a way of coping with boredom and lack of company.

However, it is possible that a cat who is more independent may be more aloof at times, and may not be a cuddlesome lap-sitter.


----------

